# My new/old mirrorless



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2013)

70 year aniversary


----------



## BrianV (Feb 15, 2013)

It looks like new!

Beautiful- will be nice to see some pictures from it.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2013)

you wont have long to wait i'm going here  Welcome to Barrow Hill, Britain's only surviving operational Roundhouse Engine Shed, Chesterfield tomorrow


----------



## sm4him (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice!! 


So...did you buy it new?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Nice!!
> View attachment 36182
> 
> So...did you buy it new?



 No no it was new in 1983 dont think Nikons and Canons will look this good when they are 29 years old, i will have to post a shot of my other M4 so you can compare but now i have it, condition will go down hill because  i have not bought it to look at


----------



## BrianV (Feb 15, 2013)

I am going to have to start a Nikon Mirrorless Thread! And it will not be a V1 or V2....


----------



## Snowtographer (Feb 15, 2013)

Every camera will look good after 29 years if it's a shelf queen!


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice...

How's the shutter..  been CLA'd recently?


----------



## BrianV (Feb 16, 2013)

Snowtographer said:


> Every camera will look good after 29 years if it's a shelf queen!




Or kept in an ever-ready case.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 16, 2013)

Snowtographer said:


> Every camera will look good after 29 years if it's a shelf queen!



This is not going on the shelf, shot 2 rolls this afternoon


----------



## gsgary (Feb 16, 2013)

usayit said:


> Nice...
> 
> How's the shutter..  been CLA'd recently?



Perfect, everything cleaned and adjusted looking at the negs ive just shot they are pin sharp


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice Gary


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2013)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Perfect, everything cleaned and adjusted looking at the negs ive just shot they are pin sharp



Thats great


----------

